# Unusual new Onix



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, I just did it, drove 150 miles into St. Louis and bought a new Onix. This is an unusual one in that it is the TDF package (Ultrega) on a red frame. For some reason Orbea ran out of the blue frame when this was ordered so they shipped it this way. Kind of cool, though I was expecting blue. Took one ride, pretty much decided I was going to buy it and then rode an Opal (also red, ultrega) so there would be no regrets. That bike looks virtually identical but the feel is night and day. Could not swallow the $4,000 price tag so went with the Onix. Added a Serfas carbon cage, couldn't put metal on that frame. It matches the red paint perfectly. Also sprung for a Cateye wireless computer. Only one quicky ride when I got it home, hit 37 mph on the downhill coming back. One other oditty, they did a laser fit on me and changed out the 120 mm stem for a Bontrager Lite, I think we went 100 mm. Who rides those 120s? Here's some pics, better ones to come.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice bike! I always wonder why Orbea didn't allow the Onix as a build to order option.

I am curious what you thought of the Opal verses the Onix?


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I was told it was a "box build" and that's how they kept the price down -- more options, one wouldn't sell as well as the others and changes would mean more labor on their part. got to admit it's a good value.

As far as the Opal vs. the Onix, the difference was night and day but hard to describe. One major difference was the wheels, the Opal had, I believe, the Kyserium SL wheelset, super light and stiff. It felt a lot more comfortable, smoothed out the bumps much better. Real buttery feel. Where there weren't any cars, I got up and really cranked hard on the pedals (they were platform, mind you) and it just took off. The Onix did that too but just not quite as quick. I think the frame made a lot of the differnce but then, put those wheels on the Onix and it would be a much better bike. $400 difference on the wheels. Not worth the extra $2 grand to me, as this is my first road bike.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I love the red. red Bikes are faster.. That Bike Rocks. You should be set for the next couple of years.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

rollinrob said:


> I love the red. red Bikes are faster.. That Bike Rocks. You should be set for the next couple of years.


Thanks, red does look fast! But it's going to clash with my blue helmet...not that the helmet light mount doesn't. Already see the need for a steel touring bike not to mention a nice lightweight hardtail mountain bike and then maybe something for tri's...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Shweet !


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Great bike. Gongrats!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

*First ride report*

Had to let you all know about my first ride. Got up around 5 am Sunday morning and hit the road. I live in a deep valley, it's a half mile climb either way to get out. At the top of th ehill remembered I needed a pump/patch kit so had to do the climb again. No sweat, this bike really climbs. I averaged 20 mph on the flats with very little effort. Top speed hit 40 mph on a steep descent. No vibration or shimmy at all at that speed, just smooth sailing and I always felt in control. On the climbs I was able to hold 13 mph unless I missed a gear, still getting used to these shifters and I tend to go the wrong way. Not sure if that is good or bad but keep in mind this is my first road bike. I can flex the frame if I really get on it but it's not bad. That carbon fiber really smooths out the road. Coming from a full suspension mountain bike with 5 inches of travel, I wasn't sure what to expect. There's a lot of pock marks in the pavement where I rode and these were all smoothed out. Apparently they nailed the set up because my back and legs felt fine after this initial 20 mile ride. Also that bottle cage is super easy to get the bottle in and out. I've got a lot to learn but I sure am enjoying this advice. Thanks to everyone who posted up and did reviews, they were a help in my decision.


----------



## Severum (Sep 20, 2005)

Orbea will have the Onix as build to order for 2008.


----------



## pbr (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually, I just picked up my new 2008 Orbea Onix TDF with the Ultegra SL setup (including the crankset). I ordered the 2007 over two months ago (!), and the transition to 2008 was made in the interim. It's the blue/black version, and it's stylin'.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Anything new from Orbea at Eurobike?


----------

